# We Farm won't launch! Waaaaaaa!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

It's been 24 hours + that I can't get We Farm to open. It acts like it wants to open then switched right back to iPad's main window. It started happening to hubby about 3 hours after it hit me. Now neither of us can log in. I've Googled about it, but no comments floating around. I finally opened a problem case with the producers to see if there's a way to fix it. We're both at level 23 or thereabouts. Would hate to start over!

Anybody have any helpful tips!


----------

